# NSFW Pokemon Rp



## TechnopathicLycan (Mar 4, 2018)

Just as the title says I'm looking to do a NSFW pokemon rp. It can be with us a both pokemon or a trainer and their pokemon or whatever I don't care.

I'm super open minded and down for most kinks. Only thing I'm gonna give a hard NO to are as follows:

Vore
Scat
Watersports, Urine whatever you want to call it.
Diaper Play

That's about it. Willing to rp via Discord, Here via DM or even through email.

Only pairing I'm not really ok doing is FxF mainly because I have never done it before because I find no intrest in it.


----------



## ktezera (Mar 6, 2018)

Still looking for rp partner?


----------



## TechnopathicLycan (Mar 6, 2018)

ktezera said:


> Still looking for rp partner?


 Yes I am! Where would you like to discuss this further?


----------



## Baalf (Mar 6, 2018)

If you're willing to do a SFW Pokemon anthro RP, I'm up for one via PM.


----------



## ktezera (Mar 6, 2018)

TechnopathicLycan said:


> Yes I am! Where would you like to discuss this further?


Could you message me on discord then? Maybe we can set one up. My discord id is ktezera#7115


----------



## TechnopathicLycan (Mar 6, 2018)

ktezera said:


> Could you message me on discord then? Maybe we can set one up. My discord id is ktezera#7115


Request sent


----------



## Fortebx (Mar 8, 2018)

well im open for pokemon rp. got two oc's to rp with


----------



## Jmuddee (Mar 10, 2018)

You still looking?


----------



## TechnopathicLycan (Mar 10, 2018)

Fortebx said:


> well im open for pokemon rp. got two oc's to rp with


Sorry for the late responce, shoot me a dm with your characters so we can discuss more.


----------



## TechnopathicLycan (Mar 10, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> You still looking?


Indeed I am! Send me a dm so we can discuss more.


----------



## wildcard8779 (Apr 4, 2018)

well well, this looks like fun. still up for grabs?


----------



## TechnopathicLycan (Apr 4, 2018)

wildcard8779 said:


> well well, this looks like fun. still up for grabs?


Sure, dm me so se can figure out where to have the rp


----------



## JAMSDream (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello! Are you still interested?


----------

